# Well Im never going back to Egypt Hilton Sharks Bay Sharm El Sheikh



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

What a horrible place.

800 Yds from the airport runway!

Dirty - Killer Mozzies - Rude to women and nothing to do if youre in the Hilton at Sharks Bay. The hotel was terrible, awful food, every day the same, no real choice, some food was off. Both of us had the runs twice. Beer was naff Pharoahs Beer, like tesco value larger, 5 bottles of Heineken for 70 egyptian pounds was available if they could call the shop to order a box whilst you waited, most of the time they didnt arrive. Majority of the time they didnt even have change at the bar if you offered them a 100. Grr

Booked into the Asia restaurant and El Rustico Italian thats on site - both times I couldnt eat what they served. The breads were acidic, in the Indian we ordered garlic naan and got a very thin garlic bread that was cooked for the italian restaurant. I ordered a beef jalfrazi and got a few slices of beef stir fried in something similar to bisto. Awful.

At the Olympic Sports bar that was desolated most of the time, they couldn't make a cocktail correctly - the aloha spirits (specially for all inclusive hotels) were like paint stripper! Asked if they could put the Chelsea V Sunderlad game on - they said no goto soho square! So they obviously have backhand deals with the Savoy and places down there! Whats a sports bar without the footy? I booked a limo to pick us up from the airport and return us. They classed a Hyundai hatchback with faulty air con as a limo! Then the final straw on leaving yesterday was the two lifts that you could take luggage up to the exit floor were broken. What an absolute **** pit! Not one customer I spoke to was happy about the food or facilities.

Guys steer clear of this place - its really horrid!

Thomas Cook/Hilton Group are going to get letters of complaint with photos. Also going on trip advisor might even speak to ATOL or another industry body if available.

Any one here have any experience with complaints after holidays from hell, getting refunds/partial refunds etc.

This was our only holiday this year 7 nights £1600 and I feel we have been mis-sold our holiday. Would apprecate any help and advice.

Thanks guys


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

The all important question is did you bring some gear back lol


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

m575 said:


> The all important question is did you bring some gear back lol


Yes


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So you had a good time then mate :thumb: .


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would rip them a new one mate,complain to anyone and everyone until you get compensation...It's not just a trip is it .No doubt you worked hard and saved up for what was supposed to be a nice break with the missus.Looks like you just got shafted.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

gearchange said:


> I would rip them a new one mate,complain to anyone and everyone until you get compensation...It's not just a trip is it .No doubt you worked hard and saved up for what was supposed to be a nice break with the missus.Looks like you just got shafted.


Exactly mate! I feel more relaxed now Im at home knowing I have a 12 hour shift at work tomorrow to go to! It was horrid! That moment when I left Egyptian Airspace flying over Crete and Greece was a moment of pure serenity!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ross1991 said:


> So u had a good time then mate :thumb: .


I think the Hanoi Hilton would be a nicer place to stay lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Uh oh I'm goin to sharks bay staying at siva sharm


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Never fancied Egypt, mrs was considering it, just showed her this, sealed the deal Egypt off the list :thumb:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

HDU said:


> Uh oh I'm goin to sharks bay staying at siva sharm


Mate change your booking if you can there's nowt there. The mozzies are terrible too 45 bites I can see on me. That was using repellant too


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> Mate change your booking if you can there's nowt there. The mozzies are terrible too 45 bites I can see on me. That was using repellant too


Lol I can't, reviews I read everyone's says it's good? I'm going with the girl friend too hmmm.


----------



## Monty_uk (Dec 17, 2013)

If you want a nice holiday, stay away from Egypt...That country sucks, prolly worst holidays ive had


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

HDU said:


> Lol I can't, reviews I read everyone's says it's good? I'm going with the girl friend too hmmm.


Most reviews of my hotel were good too mate. To top it off they opened up the pools on the delux side to day tripping locals. We were overrun with them  spoilt the last two days


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll never go to middle east, no chance in hell, rather go to english speaking countries or nordic countries.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't stand places like Egypt, Turkey, Morocco. Had bad experiences in all of them. Corruption rules.

When I was in Morocco a customs official openly admitted to me that every westerner was a target to be exploited for money and they never cared if they didn't return..

Went to Egypt last year. The airport is a farce.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I will never go to those countries mate, the Med is beautiful and it sounds like you spent so much money as well.

Hope your complaints make them realise, also mate go on Trip Advisor and write a little review.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

John J Rambo said:


> Can't stand places like Egypt, Turkey, Morocco. Had bad experiences in all of them. Corruption rules.
> 
> When I was in Morocco a customs official openly admitted to me that every westerner was a target to be exploited for money and they never cared if they didn't return..
> 
> Went to Egypt last year. The airport is a farce.


Turkey ain't that bad, depends where you go.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Really a ****ty place where all they think about is scamming you for money... And then they try to make you feel bad and drag it out if you want to get change back etc.

I'd never go to such places, only heard bad things about them. :thumbdown:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

You lot getting me worried now going to cyprus for two weeks this year and hope not to expect the worse


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> You lot getting me worried now going to cyprus for two weeks this year and hope not to expect the worse


Cyprus is a lovely place. Egypt on the other hand is a giant ****hole. You can't even compare the two.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

OrganicSteel said:


> Cyprus is a lovely place. Egypt on the other hand is a giant ****hole. You can't even compare the two.


Liked for putting me at ease


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> You lot getting me worried now going to cyprus for two weeks this year and hope not to expect the worse


You'll be fine as long as you don't bump into Peter Andre


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

been going to cyprus for years never had a problem



DeskSitter said:


> You lot getting me worried now going to cyprus for two weeks this year and hope not to expect the worse


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Its meant have lots of bad reviews on trip advisor I checked before we went, ended up staying in baron palms it was fantastic


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I stayed there the other year and thought it was ok? Although I wouldn't go again, very boring place. Turkey on the hand I shall be visiting again for the 6th time this year, it's beautiful! Just stay away from the touristy places.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Never fancied Egypt, mrs was considering it, just showed her this, sealed the deal Egypt off the list :thumb:


Based on 1 review of 1 hotel? Use trip advisor and it should steer you in the right direction, if you did want to go there.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Based on 1 review of 1 hotel? Use trip advisor and it should steer you in the right direction, if you did want to go there.


I don't want to go there, and neither does the mrs now after this horror story, mission accomplished.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bataz said:


> I don't want to go there, and neither does the mrs now after this horror story, mission accomplished.


Not really a horror story, bit dramatic.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Not really a horror story, bit dramatic.


Bothered, it's put her off going which was the objective, job done.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bataz said:


> Bothered, it's put her off going which was the objective, job done.


Missing out on some amazing snorkelling! Not much else though by snorkelling was amazing lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Missing out on some amazing snorkelling! Not much else though by snorkelling was amazing lol


lol thanks all the same I'll pass.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

egypt is ok for winter sun but yep its a bit of a dump, cyprus is great, ive just done 5 nights in malta at the radison hotel was pretty good there as well would go back


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

TheBob said:


> Iv booked sensatori in eygpt


When I eventually get round to going this is the only place I'll stay.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Should've gone to Club Magic life mate!

Went there last summer, absolute bliss.

5 restaurants, 2 pool bars, staff would come round every hour with cocktails/drinks, tip em a fiver and they'll bring you dinner by the pool or sea for however long you're there for.

Themed nights, I sound like a ****ing sales rep, honestly though bloody amazing.

Having said that we paid £2600 altogether ( for two ).

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g297555-d471832-Reviews-Club_Magic_Life_Sharm_el_Sheikh_Imperial-Sharm_El_Sheikh_South_Sinai_Red_Sea_and_Sinai.html


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I went in November last year and the bad outweigh the good. Food was samey although it was dressed up with different names every night. "caribbean chicken" "french chicken" all the same **** served up in tin pots every night. Didn't have a proper sh1t til I got home and my misses got well ill. Probably from the outside buffet at their private 'beach' which was a load of sharp sand spread about on the deck. The blokes were openly pervy towards my misses which didn't bother me but she didn't feel comfortable at all. We went on a VIP snorkeling boat trip for the day and sand buggies which both were wicked but I would never go back.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

I stayed here in december, nothing bad to say about the place at all, food was always good and always something i liked even though im fussy as hell. The beach side was closed off for refurb but they still had the ahuttle to the beach which was nice too. My only gripe was the pool was cold


----------



## powerhouse1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Egypt is a shi*te hole. the end


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Lol I can't, reviews I read everyone's says it's good? I'm going with the girl friend too hmmm.


How long you been friends mate?

Do you need a letter from the folks if your under 18 for booking a holiday?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> How long you been friends mate?
> 
> Do you need a letter from the folks if your under 18 for booking a holiday?


No she's 18.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

husky said:


> I'll never go to middle east, no chance in hell, rather go to english speaking countries or nordic countries.


just as well for you that Egypt is part of Africa


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

durhamlad said:


> What a horrible place.
> 
> 800 Yds from the airport runway!
> 
> ...


Did you complain to the rep on site? Make sure you send your complaints to Thomas Cook and ATOL asap, hopefully you'll get something back.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kryton said:


> Did you complain to the rep on site? Make sure you send your complaints to Thomas Cook and ATOL asap, hopefully you'll get something back.


I couldnt contact the rep and when they were supposed to show up they didnt arrive!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

simmo31 said:


> I stayed here in december, nothing bad to say about the place at all, food was always good and always something i liked even though im fussy as hell. The beach side was closed off for refurb but they still had the ahuttle to the beach which was nice too. My only gripe was the pool was cold


The beach side is still closed off for the refurb! Nothing has been done mate. They even tried to charge us to upgrade to the delux side (hilton) even though the other side was shut. Robbing ****s


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> No she's 18.


I was referring to you mate, how old are you?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> I was referring to you mate, how old are you?


17


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Iv booked sensatori in eygpt


I've been to Egypt about 5 times now, stayed at a hotel next door to this, it looks epic mate, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I would have stood at that desk shouting until they went specifically to the supermarket with my order and cooked me something edible lol. Not a chance in hell I would put up with that ****.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

durhamlad said:


> I couldnt contact the rep and when they were supposed to show up they didnt arrive!


That should strengthen your case for complaint and hopefully some money back.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I had opposite experiance in Egypt. I loved it. Want to go back but the embassys say only to travel there if its a must due to the terrorism thing.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Went there in Novemeber and stayed in the concorde el salam, thought it was good.

Going back in July but staying in the Hilton waterfall, hotel reviews all look good to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

We are looking at the Tenerife one for this year.

Worth the extra spend?


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> What a horrible place.
> 
> 800 Yds from the airport runway!
> 
> ...


Egypt sums it all up, always heard bad stuff about holidays in the Middle East/Arab countries.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

John J Rambo said:


> Can't stand places like Egypt, Turkey, Morocco. Had bad experiences in all of them. Corruption rules.
> 
> When I was in Morocco a customs official openly admitted to me that every westerner was a target to be exploited for money and they never cared if they didn't return..
> 
> Went to Egypt last year. The airport is a farce.


Never really been keen on going to Egypt but I loved Morocco mate, had a really good time, despite my gf being blonde, got a few stares but nothing too intense, had some banter bartering in the souks and that and found some really good clubs in Marrakech!


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Got a holiday planed in june for sharm just glad its not at the hilton. We eventually decided to do the kiss 100 sharm event. Hopefully its good and we dont get shafted like you did.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

First time i went to Egypt it was ok, second time not so good.

I wouldn't do an all inclusive again anywhere, problem with Sharm is that there is nowhere to really go outside of the resorts.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

j0rd4n500 said:


> Got a holiday planed in june for sharm just glad its not at the hilton. We eventually decided to do the kiss 100 sharm event. Hopefully its good and we dont get shafted like you did.


Where do you train mate, Golds in Camberley?


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Where do you train mate, Golds in Camberley?


Golds closed ages ago mate, never trained there though. I train in slough at the moment as its nearish to my work and its a great gym. Its called maximums they haven't got a website but search them on facebook.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Never fancied Egypt, never heard a nice word said about it. Sounds like a dirty filthy rude hole to be honest.


----------



## walesRisca (Mar 20, 2013)

Where is the best place to buy gear in sham boys


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Of all the countries I've holidayed in, Egypt is the first one is NEVER go back to


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I didnt think it was that bad at all for the money, plus I am only going for the gear


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

When there are so many nice countries in the world to visit and spend your hard earned money, why would you choose somewhere mediocre to save a few quid on some gear. You can buy it cheap enough over here if your bulk buying anyway.

That's my thoughts anyway


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to go to Egypt quite a lot, Sharm mainly, for diving. But over the last ten years it's just got crappier and dirty, with everyone trying to rip you off. Last time I went was five years ago and it was over run with Russians and not that pleasant.

It's a shame as the diving is great, but other places are better, cheaper and nicer.


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

Egypt is transcontinental; it's in both Africa and Asia. Sharm and the Sinai Peninsula, where the OP went, is in Asia.

I've been to Egypt a few times and have always had a decent time. I normally stay in Nabq Bay as there's less hassle than in Naama Bay, but still a few pubs/restaurants.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

MrM said:


> I used to go to Egypt quite a lot, Sharm mainly, for diving. But over the last ten years it's just got crappier and dirty, with everyone trying to rip you off. Last time I went was five years ago and it was over run with Russians and not that pleasant.
> 
> It's a shame as the diving is great, but other places are better, cheaper and nicer.


Exactly mate. So many Russians and Ukrainians now


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Going to Domina Harem Hotel and Resort in naama bay in July with my mrs.

Not really looking forward to it now 

Paid 1.1k between us though for 9 days 5* all inclusive so not much lost if its crap.

I think most peoples gripes are with the food and harrassment off resort... i think i can deal with that


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

thats Egypt for you. I went once, never again.

im not rich or stuck up, but they place, Sharm, is full of plebs! And Russians!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I wouldn't set foot in any flea bitten third world country unless it was an invasion and I was armed an M16 and lots of ammo....


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

durhamlad said:


> Exactly mate! I feel more relaxed now Im at home knowing I have a 12 hour shift at work tomorrow to go to! It was horrid! That moment when I left Egyptian Airspace flying over Crete and Greece was a moment of pure serenity!


why didnt you do Easter in Crete instead ?awesome food


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

anna1 said:


> why didnt you do Easter in Crete instead ?awesome food


She wanted to go somewhere hot hence Egypt. I've just booked a trip for the four of us just outside of Los gigantes in Tenerife for next April. Never even thought of Crete and I love Greek holidays.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

durhamlad said:


> She wanted to go somewhere hot hence Egypt. I've just booked a trip for the four of us just outside of Los gigantes in Tenerife for next April. Never even thought of Crete and I love Greek holidays.


ohhhh ! such a shame .judging by your avi i thought it would be your first option . ..enjoy your holidays anyway


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I love Egypt. I think people expect too much of the place and then come back disappointed and complaining. I go once or twice a year, never pay more than £350 each for 8 nights all inclusive. Stay in the same hotel so I know what I'm getting and receive free upgrades etc.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Its not called Sharm el ****s for nothing :thumbdown:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I went to Sharm last month and loved it. Having never been Egypt in my life before I've already booked to go again in July.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> I love Egypt. I think people expect too much of the place and then come back disappointed and complaining. I go once or twice a year, never pay more than £350 each for 8 nights all inclusive. Stay in the same hotel so I know what I'm getting and receive free upgrades etc.


How can I expect too much of the place? All I want on a holiday is decent food, beer, sun, pool and locals in my hotel that are not rude to my girlfriend? For £1600 for a week in the Hilton - I dont think thats asking for too much really?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> How can I expect too much of the place? All I want on a holiday is decent food, beer, sun, pool and locals in my hotel that are not rude to my girlfriend? For £1600 for a week in the Hilton - I dont think thats asking for too much really?


You overpaid for a start. Food is average at best in Egypt. Paying more for your holiday can't/ won't change that. So you expecting decent food in a very poor country means you were expecting too much.

Sorry you had a sh1t holiday.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> You overpaid for a start. Food is average at best in Egypt. Paying more for your holiday can't/ won't change that. So you expecting decent food in a very poor country means you were expecting too much.
> 
> Sorry you had a sh1t holiday.


Then this comes down to the holiday company miss selling this hotel wouldn't you say? And I'm staying in a four star Hilton, I expect a certain standard of service from Hilton it's a quality brand?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> Then this comes down to the holiday company miss selling this hotel wouldn't you say? And I'm staying in a four star Hilton, I expect a certain standard of service from Hilton it's a quality brand?


They should have explained to you a four star in Egypt isn't like a four star in the uk. And also should have explained about the food but being the best but maybe they thought you already knew. I know someone who went and complained they didn't have proper sausages at breakfast ha ha.

I know the food is edible and not the best. I've been lucky enough to never experience a rude staff member (tipping a few quid on the first day and they run around looking after you). It's boiling hot sunshine, cheap gear and I never pay more than £350. That's a decent holiday for the money.

BUT I understand where you're coming from. If I paid that amount I would be very annoyed.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Why go somewhere knowing the food is poor? My wife and I go away and enjoy eating out in different restaurants - we don't drink much so enjoy the weather the food and meeting new people. I've never fancied Egypt and even more so after reading this thread. I've been to Turkey and Greece multiple times and can never fault the locals, the food, the accomodation (sometimes basic but always clean).


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

durhamlad said:


> Then this comes down to the holiday company miss selling this hotel wouldn't you say? And I'm staying in a four star Hilton, I expect a certain standard of service from Hilton it's a quality brand?


You got mugged off fella,

I paid 1500 for ten days for the 5 start Hilton Waterfalls which has excellent ratings in trip advisor.

Better luck next time. Is your gf blonde btw ? As they love blondes


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bobbydrake said:


> Why go somewhere knowing the food is poor? My wife and I go away and enjoy eating out in different restaurants - we don't drink much so enjoy the weather the food and meeting new people. I've never fancied Egypt and even more so after reading this thread. I've been to Turkey and Greece multiple times and can never fault the locals, the food, the accomodation (sometimes basic but always clean).


This ^^^^^

Spain, Greece, turkey etc all nicer and can be done on a budget.

Baffles me when people say it's not to bad, food average at best etc. Then why not go to one of the other hundreds of countries available to you.

I've been to Gambia which is a MUCH poorer country and the food, people and accommodation are so much better


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

bobbydrake said:


> Why go somewhere knowing the food is poor? My wife and I go away and enjoy eating out in different restaurants - we don't drink much so enjoy the weather the food and meeting new people. I've never fancied Egypt and even more so after reading this thread. I've been to Turkey and Greece multiple times and can never fault the locals, the food, the accomodation (sometimes basic but always clean).


Because we didn't know - this was done on a whim, trusted the travel agent (thomas cook) and quickly checked a couple of reviews on-line before paying in full for it. Lesson learned I guess , however I am making full complaints to all parties and I will be copying the same reviews onto trip advisor. My next holiday at Easter next year, the hotel gets outstanding reviews, classed as the top hotel in that area of Tenerife. The holiday 3 months later will be outstanding too as Im travelling to stay at my friends villa in the countryside just outside of Rome.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> Spain, Greece, turkey etc all nicer and can be done on a budget.
> 
> ...


Love Greece, Tenerife nice - never been to Turkey but when you look at the yearly weather trends, Turkey and Greece werent that hot?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> Love Greece, Tenerife nice - never been to Turkey but when you look at the yearly weather trends, Turkey and Greece werent that hot?


Love cancun, Mexico this time of year.

Long flights and slightly more in budget BUT fantastic place with loads to do and great food


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> Because we didn't know - this was done on a whim, trusted the travel agent (thomas cook) and quickly checked a couple of reviews on-line before paying in full for it. Lesson learned I guess , however I am making full complaints to all parties and I will be copying the same reviews onto trip advisor. My next holiday at Easter next year, the hotel gets outstanding reviews, classed as the top hotel in that area of Tenerife. The holiday 3 months later will be outstanding too as Im travelling to stay at my friends villa in the countryside just outside of Rome.


Don't worry - my post wasn't directed at you - someone else said they enjoy Egypt despite the food being poor quality. I don't blame you in the least for complaining - most people work hard all year round to be able to afford a holiday for a week or 2 - the least you can expect is some quality food/pleasant locals and a nice atmosphere. You can never be 100% sure you will like somewhere but that was a lot of money to waste (and a precious holiday). Hopefully your next holiday will make up for it


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

bobbydrake said:


> Don't worry - my post wasn't directed at you - someone else said they enjoy Egypt despite the food being poor quality. I don't blame you in the least for complaining - most people work hard all year round to be able to afford a holiday for a week or 2 - the least you can expect is some quality food/pleasant locals and a nice atmosphere. You can never be 100% sure you will like somewhere but that was a lot of money to waste (and a precious holiday). Hopefully your next holiday will make up for it


Ah ok mate. Sorry on my phone so just skimmed posts. I hope my next holiday does as there's four of us including my little 9 month old son


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been to sharm few times now I even saw my hotel on watch dog couple of weeks before I went. Looked a right dump but when I got there it was great cheep as chips lots to do and hot as fcuk I couldn't ask for more I think a holiday is what u make of it


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

John J Rambo said:


> Can't stand places like Egypt, Turkey, Morocco. Had bad experiences in all of them. Corruption rules.
> 
> When I was in Morocco a customs official openly admitted to me that every westerner was a target to be exploited for money and they never cared if they didn't return..
> 
> Went to Egypt last year. The airport is a farce.


LOl you cant compare Turkey to those countries. Been to all of them, and turkey I would recommend to everyone, since you can go there with your mrs without getting ****ed every other second. They have more respect over there.

If you go to countries like Egypt or Tunisia, you should go with your friends in a big group and you will have a good time, but never with your gf alone, or be ready to kick some arab ass


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

bobbydrake said:


> Why go somewhere knowing the food is poor? My wife and I go away and enjoy eating out in different restaurants - we don't drink much so enjoy the weather the food and meeting new people. I've never fancied Egypt and even more so after reading this thread. I've been to Turkey and Greece multiple times and can never fault the locals, the food, the accomodation (sometimes basic but always clean).





bobbydrake said:


> Don't worry - my post wasn't directed at you - someone else said they enjoy Egypt despite the food being poor quality. I don't blame you in the least for complaining - most people work hard all year round to be able to afford a holiday for a week or 2 - the least you can expect is some quality food/pleasant locals and a nice atmosphere. You can never be 100% sure you will like somewhere but that was a lot of money to waste (and a precious holiday). Hopefully your next holiday will make up for it


If that was aimed at me than my easy response is the hotel I stay at has average food. Changes everyday and all of it edible. Never had the squits. But I don't holiday to eat nice food or meet new people. I holiday, several times a year to different countries, to get away from it all here and just relax in the sun.

I think Egypt is spot on for this. IF you know the hotel you're staying at has ok food AND you're not paying too much like the OP did then its a great place to just sunbathe, chill and an added bonus bring back some goodies. I've been several times and never had any issue with rude hotel staff either.

I think the OP has been very unlucky.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> LOl you cant compare Turkey to those countries. Been to all of them, and turkey I would recommend to everyone, since you can go there with your mrs without getting ****ed every other second. They have more respect over there.
> 
> If you go to countries like Egypt or Tunisia, you should go with your friends in a big group and you will have a good time, but never with your gf alone, or be ready to kick some arab ass


Yeah I've been to Turkey 3 times over the last 6-7 years and always had a good time. Locals are friendly and great food and reasonably cheap too.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Thinking of going here September but after this thread I'm unsure, is the gear at the main chemists worth going for? Don't want to have a sh1t holiday in replacement for crappy bunk gear..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

UkWardy said:


> Thinking of going here September but after this thread I'm unsure, is the gear at the main chemists worth going for? Don't want to have a sh1t holiday in replacement for crappy bunk gear..


Pharma test in this country is less than a pint of beer per amp, so why base a sub standard holiday on that.

Obviously each to their own and some people like the place (god knows why ha ha)


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Pharma test in this country is less than a pint of beer per amp, so why base a sub standard holiday on that.
> 
> Obviously each to their own and some people like the place (god knows why ha ha)


Fair point. I'll have to have a word with the Mrs about where she wants to go! Heard nothing but good things before this thread now every review I read seems to be bad :/


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

It entirely depends on what YOU want from a holiday and dependant on your budget.

Myself and most others not liking it are mainly down to the people harassing you outside of the resorts, staff expecting tips, average at very best food, and a general look of the place being dirty.

In all honesty, I much prefer the Spanish Islands when doing budget holidays or somewhere like a Turkey or Greece, even Bulgaria and Gambia are more appealing to me and the mrs


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

****hole


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Pharma test in this country is less than a pint of beer per amp, so why base a sub standard holiday on that.
> 
> Obviously each to their own and some people like the place (god knows why ha ha)


"Less than a pint of beer" is how much money?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Felipe92 said:


> "Less than a pint of beer" is how much money? Here in Croatia price is £ per 250mg/1ml vial, or you can get it in Serbia for £.


Can't discuss prices directly but very similar to the first price you posted.

This is the uk price.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't pay more than 6LE each per cido. Don't see the problem with price as it's not uk sources etc. however if this is wrong mods please edit, delete or pm me and I'll remove. Cheers


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I stayed there the other year and thought it was ok? Although I wouldn't go again, very boring place. Turkey on the hand I shall be visiting again for the 6th time this year, it's beautiful! Just stay away from the touristy places.


Which are these non-tourist areas in Turkey?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> How can I expect too much of the place? All I want on a holiday is decent food, beer, sun, pool and locals in my hotel that are not rude to my girlfriend? For £1600 for a week in the Hilton - I dont think thats asking for too much really?


1600 ? Bloody hell my mum and dad go to a Hilton in sharm every year always loved it and never paid more than 450 each.

They have completely fleeced you on price leaving you was expecting luxury when you got there it was butlins abroad.

Hard to say if it's misselling or not though.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

well this has just put me off Egpyt this year


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

cuggster said:


> well this has just put me off Egpyt this year


Just got got bk was great


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

You can get bad hotels anywhere.

We went to Corfu last year and the brochure stated the hotel was family friendly, we paid £900 per person and the hotel was absolutely rubbish. The rooms were all damp and had mould growing on the walls, the food was shockingly bad, the entertainment was rubbish and there was nothing for kids to do.

Shockingly reviews on Trip Advisor for the same time we were there stated how excellent the hotel was.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

When my parents went to Sharm last year they weren't allowed to leave the "compounds" without armed guards..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Put it up on trip adviser, Thomas Cook are going down the drain, my partner worked for them and was bullied out of her job, and she was known as a good worker, don't blame the staff they are on minimum wage!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Going Thursday can't wait, but we are going to the hilton waterfalls.

You must have picked a **** one pal, plus it's worth it for 500 cidos

We paid 1500 for ten days all in, 8 pools, 8 restaurants etc


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> What a horrible place.
> 
> 800 Yds from the airport runway!
> 
> ...


you should have complained to the Hotel manager - they have to act - and they have to record all written complaints and forward to manager usual procedure- a little late now


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't understand how people go there, everyone I ever speak to is always banging on about Egypt, I stopped off there for the night once when I was on my way to Thailand, it looked like something from out of a war zone. The people where horrible and constantly trying to scam me out of money. The food was Sh*t. I couldn't wait to leave!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

haza1234 said:


> I don't understand how people go there, everyone I ever speak to is always banging on about Egypt, I stopped off there for the night once when I was on my way to Thailand, it looked like something from out of a war zone. The people where horrible and constantly trying to scam me out of money. The food was Sh*t. I couldn't wait to leave!


That about sums it up :thumb:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

spent the whole week on the bog sh1tting water


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Slimeyyy lizard looking geeza's


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

i hear they have nice beaches in Egypt - only problem is they stretch back 900 miles !!


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

fossman said:


> You can get bad hotels anywhere.
> 
> We went to Corfu last year and the brochure stated the hotel was family friendly, we paid £900 per person and the hotel was absolutely rubbish. The rooms were all damp and had mould growing on the walls, the food was shockingly bad, the entertainment was rubbish and there was nothing for kids to do.
> 
> Shockingly reviews on Trip Advisor for the same time we were there stated how excellent the hotel was.


I've seen a programme on shill accounts praising and giving hotels good reviews etc. can't trust these days.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Like I've always said (btw I'm not racist) but I'd never go into an Arab country for a holiday, no problem in going to work there but not for a holiday with a family etc.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

As above, honestly can think of anything worse than holidaying in a muslim country.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Complain the fuk out of this... and make a real pain of yourself. Every media site you can think of, trip advisor and get details of all directors and CEO's of the company.

My father had a sh1tty business trip to Italy a few years back. (The hotel manager was rude to him) so my father being a **** that he can be, complained to EVERYONE involved! he reckons he posted out about 25 letters to all head of departments and CEO's, Hotel organisations. It was an Iberostar i believe. Quoted peoples names and he even sent a few photos, made a dozen phone calls. He turned down a free weekend trip back to the same place (obviously), long story short he got a massive 'contribution' towards their honeymoon in Greece.

result for making a complete pain of yourself.

brush up on customer rights etc and quote a few things in letters and openly tell them that every media site and review site will hear about this every week until you feel adequately compensated.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=540918 always handy to read through.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Im going next week but staying here - TIRANA AQUA PARK RESORT

Mrs booked it, so if it's ****, i'll blame her. lol

But i'll be happy coming home with lots of cidos.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

no-way said:


> Im going next week but staying here - TIRANA AQUA PARK RESORT
> 
> Mrs booked it, so if it's ****, i'll blame her. lol
> 
> But i'll be happy coming home with lots of cidos.


How was it?


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Fcuk going to Egypt full stop. There are nicer place in the world.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

me and the missus were in Egypt in January, had a great time, by far the best holiday we've had. sorry to hear you had a rough time though mate

we come back from spain, costa brava. spent a week in the hotel planamar. absolute nightmare holiday, we feel like we were totally robbed. I would much rather have spent the week in a patrol base eating rations and stagging on, literally. I'll not go on about it cos it just ****es me off.

but we are seeking a refund form lowcostholidays.ie, suggest you do the same mate. all the best


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Bollocks to that place, try somewhere that's actually nice, like Croatia.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

get2big said:


> Bollocks to that place, try somewhere that's actually nice, like Croatia.


Good shout on Croatia, very nice place


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Jas said:


> How was it?


Still here... Fly back Thurs.

It's good. ****ing hot though been 40+ every day.

Ordered 100 cidos to be delivered to the hotel yesterday and within 10 mins a guy was there with the sealed box in a bag with a proper receipt.

So I'm going to go to them tomorrow to get some more and see if I can get some HCG and tamoxifen as I want to start a pct when I get back.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

no-way said:


> Still here... Fly back Thurs.
> 
> It's good. ****ing hot though been 40+ every day.
> 
> ...


Man that is hot, talk of London reaching the 30's later this week which could be roasting for some. So you won't need a sunbed when you get back, that's pretty hot.

Good your enjoying it, paid a bit for it this holiday? Is it all inclusive one?

PCT when you get back, not a blast or cruise then, have you been on for quite a while, what have you been on, and for how long?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Jas said:


> Man that is hot, talk of London reaching the 30's later this week which could be roasting for some. So you won't need a sunbed when you get back, that's pretty hot.
> 
> Good your enjoying it, paid a bit for it this holiday? Is it all inclusive one?
> 
> PCT when you get back, not a blast or cruise then, have you been on for quite a while, what have you been on, and for how long?


Yeah all inclusive. Took the little one out of school so was cheap as chips. He's only 5 so last year we can really do it.

Just been back and ordered the next 100 cidos. Also got tamoxifen and clomid. I'm not even going to say how cheap they are!

Been on cycle since Oct, been blasting and cruising and my body could do with a rest. Last blast was 500 test, parabolin and var.

Want to just back on later this year with my newly purchased goodies. Lol


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Mark_08 said:


> Turkey ain't that bad, depends where you go.


gotta say i love turkey too


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

no-way said:


> Yeah all inclusive. Took the little one out of school so was cheap as chips. He's only 5 so last year we can really do it.
> 
> Just been back and ordered the next 100 cidos. Also got tamoxifen and clomid. I'm not even going to say how cheap they are!
> 
> ...


Yeah that be nice to test these new toys out Lol.

So what do you think, you will have enough test for the next 3 years or so on hand?

You thinking your'll have to do a bit longer than the normal PCT protocol, how long and what doses? Rather than stay on, is your thinking you might want another child in the future,


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Jas said:


> Yeah that be nice to test these new toys out Lol.
> 
> So what do you think, you will have enough test for the next 3 years or so on hand?
> 
> You thinking your'll have to do a bit longer than the normal PCT protocol, how long and what doses? Rather than stay on, is your thinking you might want another child in the future,


No don't want any more kids, just feel my body is telling me I need a rest. Think I'll run 2 cycles a year 3 months on 3 months off from now on.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You lot should save your money and go to Weymouth.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

cas said:


> You lot should save your money and go to Weymouth.


Never been is there much happening there?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

no-way said:


> No don't want any more kids, just feel my body is telling me I need a rest. Think I'll run 2 cycles a year 3 months on 3 months off from now on.


Sounds good.

I took the last 6 months off after a 3 months on last year. Will go on at some point this year, followed perhaps by a TRT dose.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> Going Thursday can't wait, but we are going to the hilton waterfalls.
> 
> You must have picked a **** one pal, plus it's worth it for 500 cidos
> 
> We paid 1500 for ten days all in, 8 pools, 8 restaurants etc


what was the Hilton waterfalls like im going in may


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

cypssk said:


> what was the Hilton waterfalls like im going in may


Very nice mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Egypt's just a cheap **** hole, went once, never again.


----------



## Warrior87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Stayed there in 2009 before the swarm of mozzies, since then sharm has been hit by them. It's crap and cheap egypt. Mexico or Caribbean for me


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

Been 4 times and couldn't complain, stayed in hadaba, naama bay and delta sharm, going back in July to nabq bay at the cleopatra, heard good things about this area


----------

